# ISO: Trainer in Maryland



## fur_mom3 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey! We’re currently in Kansas with a 14 week old, but we’ll be headed back to Maryland this summer and would love to find a trainer. Wrigley will be about 6 month by then. We are doing the petsmart puppy training now, but I’m interested in advanced training. Anyone with recommendations is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm in KC & I've heard from other people that KC Elite Dog Training is pretty good. I haven't used them myself (I do all my training). Sorry I'm not much help about dog training in MD though.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Where about in Maryland? And what do you mean by "advanced training?" Just advanced obedience or are you looking to do a sport of some kind?


----------



## fur_mom3 (Jan 15, 2019)

Chuck94- I typically do all my training myself as well however this is my first GSD so I want to give it all I can to ensure well-rounded training. I’m far from a professional and would love guidance. 

Katsugsd- We’ll be in the Upper Marlboro area. Looking for obedience training. Do you know of anyone?


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I live between Baltimore and Washington, D.C. so I can offer a few in my area, but it is a big state.


Columbia, MD - P.U.P.S. with Karen Decker. She was recommended to me by Theresa Currier, a worlds IPO and National PSA competitor. I personally haven't trained with Karen Decker, but I hear good things.


Elkridge, MD - Tecla's K-9 Academy. It's a little pricey, but I enjoyed what I learned. I've done Puppy classes, Rally, Nosework, and Competition Obedience (for IPO/IGP) there.


Glen Burnie, MD - Dauntless Dogs. I trained my shiba with the owner of this group. A balanced trainer. They do a lot of basic obedience and some more advanced stuff. I know people happy with their training as it's more in line for pets, but I was looking for more with my other two and went elsewhere.


There's a local dog training club I'm currently going to for the lower prices called Oriole Dog Training Club in Halethorpe, MD. The trainers are varied and it's all volunteer based. I'm taking intro to Agility with my female here and took Conformation and puppy class here. They offer all sorts of training, but it's based on "seasonal" training. There's a short window to apply every 3 months. Some examples of classes - Nosework, Agility, Conformation, Rally/Obedience, pet obedience classes, Flyball.


----------



## fur_mom3 (Jan 15, 2019)

Katsugsd- THANK YOU!! I’d love to get into agility however obedience is number one right now. He’s going great, quick leaner with the basics (sit, down, paw, come) “stay” is getting there, short intervals so far. Walking on a leash is good as as. What I’m having a hard time with is the “focus” part. He is our third, so tons of distractions. Where distractions are good, right now it’s showing to be what’s taking his mindset away (he is also 14 weeks). We started just the petsmart puppy training to give us some one on one time, his own age group puppy time, good for socializing and what not. 

In my perfect world, I want the actual professional trainer to get me to a well rounded obedient, focused boy where he can be off leash since we like to hike. 

As soon as we get back to MD and moved in, finding a trainer and getting that going is priority. 

I will absolutely look into the trainers you suggested and call around.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I would also look at BFF Pet Services. They have a very well rounded program and even try out classes if you are interested in more than just basic OB. https://www.mybffpetservices.com/ By the way, if you had seen the Chewy's Christmas commercials, 2 of those dogs are BFF dogs.


----------



## fur_mom3 (Jan 15, 2019)

Thank you! I will add it to my list to call.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Karen Decker at PUPS. I know her personally. she's a very good trainer.


----------



## fur_mom3 (Jan 15, 2019)

Jax— awesome! I guess you’d say I’m looking for advanced obedience. I’ve done a board and train like a “boot camp” before with one on one trainings to understand the training and use of the e-collar etc. I wouldn’t be opposed to something like that or one on one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

fur_mom3 said:


> Jax— awesome! I guess you’d say I’m looking for advanced obedience. I’ve done a board and train like a “boot camp” before with one on one trainings to understand the training and use of the e-collar etc. I wouldn’t be opposed to something like that or one on one.


Karen is your girl then! It's a bit of a hike for you to Columbia but it will be worth it. She has decades of experience and has trained with some of the best in the world.


----------

